# Tropical Goose Punch



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright, im gona share a recipie of some Hooch ive made before. It is good to drink as soon as it get done bubbiling and would prob be better if a fining agent was used.

Step 1. Buy a gallon of your favorite Hawian Punch flavor. Take a mighty chug from the gallon so that you have atleast 2 cups of headspace.

Step 2. Create a starter with bread yeast and warm water, let it get happy for as long as you deem apropiate.

Step 3. Add the starter to the Hawian Punch and let it do its thing.

Step 4. Once it is done cooking, add a fining agent to clear or drink as is if your feeling brave.

Optionally you can add sugar but then you risk the alcohol flavour getting way too strong. And since this drink is suggary enough to start with additional sugar is not a must.

Ive made this before and it is indeed drinkable and in my oppinon much better tasting than most cheap wine you can buy at the groccery mart.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting, Seth...a good starter for newbies, at least!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2010)

yah, i invented this one myself when i was in my early days. Its easy to drink and is soft on the stomach too lol. So thats always a plus. Ive actually got a batch going right now thats a little bit more complex but is essintialy the same thing.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds fun. I may give this a try in the next couple weeks.

How weird is it that since joining here to make better wine, I have started Skeeter Pee, and now may try this soon.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2010)

Better is a very subjective thing. I do not believe that a finely aged merlot is "better" than a cold batch of skeeter pee. I just believe that it is different ya kno?


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

I can see that logic. I haven't had any Skeeter Pee to drink yet, so I still don't know! However, tasty stuff fast sounds real good to me!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 18, 2010)

aye, I think skeeter is a little tastier than this but this is ready quicker and is a whole lot easier on the stomach too


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

I nominate Seth as our unofficial chief scientist!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

He reminds me of Mikey from the LIFE cereal commercial!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 18, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> when i was in my early days.




.............still in ur early days dear LMAO!!!! *ducks n runs*


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I nominate Seth as our unofficial chief scientist!!!




i wouldnt argue with that nomination.. Now if only i had a crew of minnions to carry out my experiments lol..

And jeepin lol no laughter please -_- VERBOTEN! ( ;


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Seth, we werent joking about smoking cheese. Someone suggested marinating it in wine. We dont want you taking on to many experiments at one time.

Cant stretch yourself to thin brother!!! LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> He reminds me of Mikey from the LIFE cereal commercial!!



hehe i know lol. If i had it my way i would prob be experimenting with wine all day long everyday ya knol.. but ya cant always get what you want.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

But I am confident in the rest of the phrase..."somehow we get what we need"!!

Amen to that!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

yah, im thinking about ttesting my Goose out later tongiht. Im thinking about freezing it and straining off the liqioud and that should both filter and raise the alcohol up a bit too.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

You crazy Goose, whatgives you that idea?


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

Water and alcohol difuse into a solution where each material retains dif boiling and freezing points

If i was to freeze the goose punch the stuff freezing would be mostly water since alcohol freezes at an extremly low temp.. Therefore the unfrozen liquid would have less water in it than the original solution. This only means that the new solution would have a higher alcohol concentration. kinda like distilling but in reverse. Only issue is that you keep ALL the different alcohols this way. Also when i strain the liqioud thru the ice i should get rid of some sediment because i dont have my wine equipment with me right now.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

HUH, I always wondered about that.

Ever put a mentos into a diet coke? I heard it makes wine in like 10 seconds flat.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you look at all the posts in here? or just the ones you subscribe to?

We all know about the mentos trick!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

oh comon thats just silly lol. Might be a fun way to degas tho lol! super volcanoe anyone?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

want dont you PM me. I will give yu my private email. I still think you arent getting it.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont get it /: I look at all the post too.. When i tried to PM you it says you do not take private messages.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> I dont get it /: I look at all the post too.. When i tried to PM you it says you do not take private messages.



I just sent Troy a test pm and it went through.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

i clicked on his name next to his avatar clicked send PM and i got this message just now.

arcticsid has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove arcticsid from the recipient list and send the message again.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 21, 2010)

His PM inbox might be full, you socialite, Troy!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

No thats not it. I just repliedto Dan. Let me pop over to the PM screen and see if for some reason I inadvertently changed a settings. I dont use or like PM all that much. I PM Wade all the time and it works fine.

I'll look into it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay, I just looked, The only thing I seen wasa box that was checked that said only to recieve PMs from moderators or those on my contacts list. I unchecked it so that wa probably the problem. I dont use PM all that much. I prefer to use my private email.

But I think that solved it Seth. Try again.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

im still getting the same messege. /: Do you use an IM app? or just email?


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

alright i have it down. thanks


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont like the PM much. As far as I know admin and mods can read anyones PM's, takes the P out of PM.

E mail me anytime at my address provided.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea, i guess that does kidna take the privat out ?:


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont do instant messaging, just drop me an email. I will explain how to turn e mail into a chat.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 21, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> And jeepin lol no laughter please -_- VERBOTEN! ( ;




who moi??? I never laugh!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> who moi??? I never laugh!!


 That's sad, Jeepin.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 21, 2010)

uglybhamguy said:


> that's sad, jeepin.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

NIKKI the day you stop laughing will be a tough day for all of us.

You make us all smile with your laughter!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

How is it that i turn everyone of my threads into a chat room lol -_-


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok i just tried some of my Tropical Goose Punch and it taste amazingly good. Its not like "Great" But for something so easy to make it is a win win everytime.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Seth soon you will reach 300 posts. It will be wine wine. LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 22, 2010)

one day after i fermentation has stopped it as already begun to clear. I think at this rate it will be clear within 5 days. I did freeze it and let un thaw so maybe that is speeding things up


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe you should listen and not talk so much!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 22, 2010)

nahh lol, im perfectly content bantering around as i currentl am -_-


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah....I reckon. You are a pretty good fella to have around.

They used to, and still, pick on me, then came along NIKKI, we picked on her for a while, then we started fighting back.

Sorry bro...you're "it"
LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

Nanner Nanner!!! 

tho i suspect after the celebrations are over ...i shall be back in the corner!!! hehehehe


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I will sneak you treats NIKKI.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think that Nikki should be "It" i mean comon she is at risk of picking up an english accent based on her work location......


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

You leave her alone!!! Its her birthday, she thinks she is Bond...Nikki Bond. LMFAO


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rofl, fine -_- if she is bond then i am oddjob. and you can be goldfinger


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

Leave my finger out of this!!!! LOL


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 24, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Leave my finger out of this!!!! LOL



It's the _dirty_ finger..he he he, he he he (laughing like Beavis and Butthead)


----------

